# Pa kung matangap mu ang txt ko birth day ni jaymon ngayun



## Corcris

Hi, I'm a newby from Australia currently working in the Philippines. My wife is Filipina and lives in Australia. We communicate via SMS, usually in English, but she's sent a couple in Tagalog. Don't want to show people here in case private. Can anyone assist with these? Cheers.

_Pa kung matangap mu ang txt ko birth day ni jaymon ngayun.at sanga pala bakadimu nako matawagan kase pag balik mu sa pinas bizy kana lagi.mis na mis nakita pa dikuna alam kung ano ang gagawin ngayun walakana satabiko.panay nalang ang iyak ko or mag wish p_

_Pa merun kabang namber para ako ang tumawag sayo.mis mu nako at si bby._

_Babe tu matawag ako sayo dikita makontak._

_Txt nalang kita ulit bukas nagising ako kase nagugutum akn. Tapus nakung kumain matutulug naulit ako pa i love u ._

_Ok lang po kamustakana po eto malakina ang tiyan ko i mis u to love u pa_


----------



## Scherle

Hi there! 


Corcris said:


> _Pa kung matangap mu ang txt ko birth day ni jaymon ngayun.at sanga pala bakadimu nako matawagan kase pag balik mu sa pinas bizy kana lagi.mis na mis nakita pa dikuna alam kung ano ang gagawin ngayun walakana satabiko.panay nalang ang iyak ko or mag wish p_
> Pa, In case you receive my text,it is Jaymon's birthday today.  And since you will become busy by the time you get back in the Philippines, you may not call me. I really miss you Pa. I do not know what to do since you are not here with me. I always cry because of that.
> _Pa merun kabang namber para ako ang tumawag sayo.mis mu nako at si bby._ Pa, can you give me your number there so I'll be the one to call you? Do you miss me and baby?
> 
> _Babe tu matawag ako sayo dikita makontak._ Babe, I am trying to call you but I can not get in touch with you
> 
> _Txt nalang kita ulit bukas nagising ako kase nagugutum akn. Tapus nakung kumain matutulug naulit ako pa i love u ._ I'll just text you tomorrow. I woke up because I am hungry. I am done eating. I'll sleep now. I love you.
> 
> _Ok lang po kamustakana po eto malakina ang tiyan ko i mis u to love u pa_I'm fine. how are you now? My belly (not sure with this) is now big. I miss you to and I love you.


 
I hope it helps.


----------



## Corcris

Thanks liegh1802, greatly appreciated.


----------

